# Rental contract terms



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi!
Hot today, must have affected my landlord all the way to S. Africa where he lives. Our rental contract will expire in a month. Now the landlord want to re-negotiate it and I need to know if he can do like this.

In our contract it stipulates that the landlord is responsible for everything that breaks down, like white goods, solar panels, pipes etc. Now he want to change in the contract so we are responsible for everything. 

Is it really possible that he can do that? He want ofc to keep the same rent.

If he can do this, then it is not really worth the effort to argue with him


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As you have been in the property for a few years now he could of course put the rent up. So if he wants to leave the rent at its present level maybe by being responsible for breakdowns it might level it out. 
I suppose it is up to you if you want to accept his new terms as any contract can be renegotiated when it expires.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> As you have been in the property for a few years now he could of course put the rent up. So if he wants to leave the rent at its present level maybe by being responsible for breakdowns it might level it out.
> I suppose it is up to you if you want to accept his new terms as any contract can be renegotiated when it expires.


So what you mean it is that it is normal that we should pay for new solar panels when they are 18 years old, main water pipe breaking under the concrete etc. So for what do I pay rent then?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> So what you mean it is that it is normal that we should pay for new solar panels when they are 18 years old, main water pipe breaking under the concrete etc. So for what do I pay rent then?


I don't think V is saying it is normal but I doubt there is any legal restriction on doing this.

Certainly in the UK it is normal for commercial rental premises to be let with a full maintenance and repairing obligation on the renter. As such the rent provides for you to use the premises only, this answers your second question.

Perhaps you should check this with the Citizen's Advice people in case Cyprus has laws restricting Landlords from doing this.

If not you have an easy option to refuse the terms and see if your Landlord really wants to go to the trouble of finding new tenants and having zero income until he does.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> I don't think V is saying it is normal but I doubt there is any legal restriction on doing this.
> 
> Certainly in the UK it is normal for commercial rental premises to be let with a full maintenance and repairing obligation on the renter. As such the rent provides for you to use the premises only, this answers your second question.
> 
> ...


Luckily after August we are not dependent of the big grounds anymore. We will see what will happen.


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

After a period of time in a property and if rental prices were actually rising......and I don't think they are ....then it may be resonable to negotiate the rental cost....as for being responsible for general maintenance, repair and replacement of the property, white goods etc....(okay breakages which you are responsible for is different)....walk away...there is far too much rental property available out there.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> After a period of time in a property and if rental prices were actually rising......and I don't think they are ....then it may be resonable to negotiate the rental cost....as for being responsible for general maintenance, repair and replacement of the property, white goods etc....(okay breakages which you are responsible for is different)....walk away...there is far too much rental property available out there.


Yea it is the combination that bothered me.

The problem is that what we have is not easy to find. In the middle of grapefields, no neighbors and 1500 m² property. But we will see


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I think he may be bluffing to see what he can get out of you. I would not accept these terms. It makes you hugely liable for potential major work.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> I think he may be bluffing to see what he can get out of you. I would not accept these terms. It makes you hugely liable for potential major work.


Yea I know. I also suspect that he is fishing. He know we want to stay and now he want to see what he can get. If he persist he will lose the tenants, that for sure.
If it was 1 year ago perhaps we would have to take it but now things has changed and we can move to another place. There are some to choose from


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah there is a lot of choice right now, even with the large plot of land you mentioned. I've been looking at property sites the last couple of days and going through the listings (to get some idea of prices for when we buy) and I've seen quite a few rentals that come with a chunk of land.

It's a shame to have to move if it comes to it, but I'd rather move than get stuck with dodgy rental terms like this!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Yeah there is a lot of choice right now, even with the large plot of land you mentioned. I've been looking at property sites the last couple of days and going through the listings (to get some idea of prices for when we buy) and I've seen quite a few rentals that come with a chunk of land.
> 
> It's a shame to have to move if it comes to it, but I'd rather move than get stuck with dodgy rental terms like this!


If we have to move we are not dependent of the big plot anymore, however we want to not live in a development. A house in the middle of the fields would be perfect, but they are rare. At least are they not on the agents books, they are probably not sought after


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Surely all this talk of other properties, viewing websites etc is premature. If you want to stay then stage 1 is to go back and start a negotiation telling him you cannot accept his terms. Only if he digs in do you need to consider moving. 

What he probably sees is his residential premises being used by you to run a business and so he wants to cash in on that. Not too surprising really and in a way quite clever to shift the repair responsibility and leave the rent the same.

I would bet that once he finds out you don't need the big area of land as before his negotiating stance will change dramatically.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Surely all this talk of other properties, viewing websites etc is premature. If you want to stay then stage 1 is to go back and start a negotiation telling him you cannot accept his terms. Only if he digs in do you need to consider moving.
> 
> What he probably sees is his residential premises being used by you to run a business and so he wants to cash in on that. Not too surprising really and in a way quite clever to shift the repair responsibility and leave the rent the same.
> 
> ...


As I say he is fishing. But he have no clue about the business, he has never been to Cyprus. And I am not aware that someone has told him, if so he would have said something.

About looking for something else I can`t find it premature. Today we live in a property without any kind of contract. Whatever can happen. And even if weather is good for the moment I don't want to live in a tent until we find something else.

But I have done what you suggest, I have answered his mail and now we have to see what happens. But still we will look for options


----------

